# CWM On 3.1



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

Has anyone gotten CWM to work on 3.1 on the Acer?


----------



## tjk2795 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, it's on the market. Search for "acer recovery installer"


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

I know it Works with 3.0 It worked awesome. However does it still work with 3.1?


----------



## TecKnight (Aug 28, 2011)

Sammy boy,
Yes, it works fine on 3.1.
The Acer Recovery Installer does require that you have root.
As long as you do, it will do the job.
TecKnight


----------

